# Change in yolk color...



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I cracked an egg from my young buff Orpington tonight and the yolk was a pale yellow and her yolks are usually that nice deep orange. Her diet has changed as we have had some cold weather and her daily grasshopper intake has changed. The other chickens eggs where normal. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

And with your question ... you have the answer ...

That would be IMO...


----------



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks that's what I was thinking just making sure it isn't anything to worry about


----------



## avis67 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah, change in a chicken's diet or what they eat will cause them to have different colored egg yolks. Sometimes the egg yolk will turn green too.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yup the yolk is all about what the birds eat.


----------

